# Starting a 65g(Maybe)



## Bkztrini465 (Feb 22, 2006)

Just wondering with two VHO tubes over a 65g what kind of Co2 supplementation am I going to need?

Can flourite be purchased at a place like HD or Lowes? How would you guys recommend I layer the gravel bed?

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

You're probably only going to find Flourite in an LFS. Every once in a while the bigger chain pet stores will carry a few bags. You can always get it off of an internet site, but the shipping can add up pretty quick. Your best bet for a large quantitiy of it is to get an LFS to order some for you.

If you use Flourite, I'd use it alone. I have some mixed in with larger gravel and it segregates quickly. All the Flourite went to the bottom while the larger grained stuff came up to the surface. IMO the Flourite looks better and is denser than the other stuff so I wish now I'd have never mixed the two.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What is the wattage of the lights you plan on using? If it is much above 2 watts per gallon (130 watts) you will want to use pressurized CO2.


----------



## Bkztrini465 (Feb 22, 2006)

hoppy,
I'm going to be running about 200 watts of light over a 65g tank. I'm taking down my reef tank, so I have th Co2 and regulator. How do I get it working though with an FW application. 

guaiac, I'll look into it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I'm going to be running about 200 watts of light over a 65g tank.


 That's a lot of light to start out with. With that much light, you will really need to stay on top of everything from the get go. Is there any way you can turn that down some to around 2wpg? You can always increase the lighting as the tank matures.



> so I have th Co2 and regulator. How do I get it working though with an FW application.


CO2 will be a must if you maintain the lighting levels you mentioned. As to how to apply it, you can build an on-line diy reactor as here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans.html, you can also go the diffuser route.


----------



## Bkztrini465 (Feb 22, 2006)

Been a while since I've updated. Since then I've gotten a decent piece of drift wood and a few nicely shaped rocks. Went to an LFS today to pick up some Eco-complete, but decided to take teh florite route instead. I put in an order for 3 15.4lb bags and I should have them by friday. I went with florite because if it doesn't give me my desired depth I can always add some similar looking gravel and mix it in. At 27.99 for a bag of eco I would probably need 4+ bags to cover the bottom of my tank.

I've decided to go with two 24inch lights. The plant and aquarium bulb from GE, which I bought at Lowes. Now I should be running right around 2wpg with the bulbs overdriven on a VHO ballast. I'm going to have them offset so it covers the entire 36inches of the tank.

I've also decided to go with a pressurized Co2 system with a DIY diffuser found here http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-CO2-Reactor/2/ . How does that look to you guys/girls?

Any other advice would be appreciated. Also I have an RO/DI unit that I could use, but my tap water runs at ~35ppm on a TDS meter, so its not anywhere near bad I'd hope. Should I be fine with tap or should I use the RO? It's just a PITA the store RO for top off, water changes, etc...

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

A little substrate advice...... Flourite is good stuff and I think you'll like working with it provided that you rinse it VERY well before it goes in your tank. I put mine into a 5 gal bucket and used the garden hose to rinse it out while I stirred it for about 15-20 minutes. Other people recommend using a fine screen, like for windows, to rinse it over.

Even then, position the substrate in your tank and then fill the aquarium very gently. If you do this, the dust cloud shouldn't be too bad. If you don't do this, it will be a few days before you can see through the tank. You can always siphon the water out & try again.


----------



## Bkztrini465 (Feb 22, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> A little substrate advice...... Flourite is good stuff and I think you'll like working with it provided that you rinse it VERY well before it goes in your tank. I put mine into a 5 gal bucket and used the garden hose to rinse it out while I stirred it for about 15-20 minutes. Other people recommend using a fine screen, like for windows, to rinse it over.
> 
> Even then, position the substrate in your tank and then fill the aquarium very gently. If you do this, the dust cloud shouldn't be too bad. If you don't do this, it will be a few days before you can see through the tank. You can always siphon the water out & try again.


Thanks guaiac :bounce: . I'm gonna be sitting at the side of the tub rinsing it for a while. I'm trying hard to get away from extremely cloudy water. I'll have all day friday to mess around and make sure its clean. I have a lot of spare 5g buckets lying around. I'll try your way under the pipe, sadly I don't have access to a hose.

Thanks again really appreciate it.
-Kris


----------



## Bkztrini465 (Feb 22, 2006)

Heres an update thats going to hopefully be followed by some pictures later on today .

Well I got the DIY Co2 system working and it seems to be working really well. How many BPS of BPM should I be aiming for? Right now I have it running at 2 BPS.

Got a bunch of plant and I've been searching high and low for HC but just can't find it. I think I found something that looks like it but we'll have to see how it grows out. 

Only problem I've encounter is with the flourite. I washed it thoroughly but I guess it wasn't thoroughly enough. Anyhow after 2 65g water changes things are looking up and hopefully with this last water change I'm about to perform it will be clear enough to enjoy. With the majority of my plants planted I hope I don't have to disturb the gravel again until trimming time.

Hope you guys like it .

Thanks for looking,
Kris


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The amount of CO2 you need is not measured in bubbles per second, but in parts per million in the water. The bubble counter is there only to give a visual indication so you can see the effect of adjusting the regulator and needle valve. See http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm for one way to measure the ppm of CO2 in the water. Shoot for about 30 ppm.


----------



## Bkztrini465 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wats up guys/girls? Finally got a nice shot of the tank. Constructive criticism welcome .










-Kris


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice start :thumbsup:.


----------

